# A thread for folks with 61.5/110/119 who will not upgrade?



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm not. The new HD is not impressive enough for me to upgrade, installers stay away from my house and provide 61.5 with the equal amount of HD as 129 as we deserve.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm really torn. I want BBCA HD, but I don't know if it's worth the cost to upgrade. I'm bothered that when I switched from 129 to 61.5 in my setup that Dish told me that it would carry all of the same HD content as 129. Now they want me to pay to switch to the full eastern arc setup. I just don't want to give them more money to change my dish arrangement yet again. I'm already on my third arrangement of dishes in under five years, just to keep up to date.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree. I suspect a major portion of my Dish bill is for sports channels we never watch. If I make any changes, it will to be go to a lower tier.

Wilf


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Suomi said:


> I'm really torn. I want BBCA HD, but I don't know if it's worth the cost to upgrade.


Same here.

Besides getting a couple more channels, changing my 110/119 Dish 500 to a 110/119/129 Dish 1000.2 gives me a couple side benefits (that are probably unique to my situation) but I still don't think it's worth the effort. That's especially true since I did a test -- while I can see satellite 129, I can't get those new channels. Even with the couple of convenience features that the change would give me, I don't know if it's worth the time and effort to change the dish, and to spend time on the phone with a CSR to try and resolve why I can't get the new channels on 129.

In addition, making the change might actually degrade my service, since the signal I get from 129 would be very weak. Since there is no way to select which satellite to use for the duplicate channels between 61.5 and 129, the odds are 50/50 that it will chose 129, which might not be as solid a signal for me as 61.5.

I won't give up 61.5, since that's where my local HD channels are -- so moving solely to a Dish 1000.2 is not an option. And I don't want to give up 110 or 119, since that's where my SD local channels are (and some are not available in HD) -- so moving solely to a Dish 1000.4 is not an option. So a 1000.2 with a 61.5 wing dish is the best solution for me, but I don't know if it's worth the time, money, and effort. :whatdidid


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What about an Eastern arc with a wing of 110 for your SD locals ?


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

scooper said:


> What about an Eastern arc with a wing of 110 for your SD locals ?


Could work, but that would mean buying a new dish (rather than re-using what he already has) plus more work to move things around. And it would mean losing the one SD local on 119 (WXPJ channel 51, which may not be a great loss?)


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I emailed the CEO and was given the Eastern arc installed for free! I did not have to sign for anything when they came out on Tuesday of this week. It may have helped since I have been with dish for over fifteen years.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If WPXJ is an ION station - no loss since ION East and West are on Dish now.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

All my HD locals are available on 61.5 and 129. The four SD ones are all on 61.5 or 110, except for one which is ION anyway.

I'm still looking at my options but I know I am not willing to pay a lot for conversion.

I have a DP34 switch being fed by a DP Quad dish and a DP Dual dish.

If re-aiming the 61.5 dish to 129 will work, I just might do that.


----------



## staywalt (Feb 11, 2010)

This upgrade should be done for free. They will hold us to our contracts but why does the same contract not require them to give us the same programming that other subscribers with our same programming are getting. They should reduce our bill or make us equal for free! It's not the money but the princile of the whole thing.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Apparently I made a big stink between the 30 or so dish network phone reps the past week, that they pulled my work order this morning from the subcontractor and they, themselves will be showing up! I do not know if I should be happy or confused at this point.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

....Praise Jesus! Dishnetwork tech was here early this morning! Installed a third dish outside to receive 129 and its good to go! Getting better coverage then my existing 61.5 dish! Took a week, 96 telephone calls, five days off from work, four on site techs, but its done. A simple five minute job.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

nicedeboy26 said:


> ....Praise Jesus! Dishnetwork tech was here early this morning! Installed a third dish outside to receive 129 and its good to go! Getting better coverage then my existing 61.5 dish! Took a week, 96 telephone calls, five days off from work, four on site techs, but its done. A simple five minute job.


Wouldn't it have been cheaper to just go buy a dish? I bought my 1000.2 dish for $90 including shipping.


----------



## Daddy Freddy (Feb 24, 2010)

I just upgraded to EA set up...It has worked so far. I agree with previous posters, having to pay for new dish is crazy. The route I went was sign up for DPP-6.00 month, they then sent tech to install 1000.4, charged me 15.00 large. I then can cancel the DPP after 30 days with no penalty. So for 21.00 big ones, may be 27.00...I'm set up for the future..hopefully. I to was not happy with paying any $$ for what I feel they should cover but for the cost of a couple of large pizzas...hey why not. The way I looked at it, hopefully they will continue to add HD channels and I will not have to do anything more to rec them. FWIW...I do like having 1 dish now vs 2 and the 1000.4 points much higher in the sky, in my case avoiding trees.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Based on the posts below, seems like if you're a particularly long term customer who pays his or her bill you might be able to get it done for free. Otherwise no one should pay more than $27.


MadScientist said:


> I emailed the CEO and was given the Eastern arc installed for free! I did not have to sign for anything when they came out on Tuesday of this week. It may have helped since I have been with dish for over fifteen years.





Daddy Freddy said:


> I just upgraded to EA set up...It has worked so far. I agree with previous posters, having to pay for new dish is crazy. The route I went was sign up for DPP-6.00 month, they then sent tech to install 1000.4, charged me 15.00 large. I then can cancel the DPP after 30 days with no penalty. So for 21.00 big ones, may be 27.00...I'm set up for the future..hopefully. I to was not happy with paying any $$ for what I feel they should cover but for the cost of a couple of large pizzas...hey why not. The way I looked at it, hopefully they will continue to add HD channels and I will not have to do anything more to rec them. FWIW...I do like having 1 dish now vs 2 and the 1000.4 points much higher in the sky, in my case avoiding trees.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Daddy Freddy said:


> ..... I then can cancel the DPP after 30 days with no penalty.....


You might want to check on that. Beginning 2/1/10, there is a $25.00 fee to cancel the service plan.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Had a tech just come out to check on my options. I of course have the 110/119/61.5, Johnstown/Altoona DMA, vip 722. 

129 is a no go from LOS so there goes my HD locals. Dish only put them on 129, why I have no idea. With all the hills and mountains 129 is impossible for a lot of people in our area I have heard.

I could get the EA 61.5/72.7/77 but I would have to give up my 110/119 because of the no hybrid rule. So there goes my SD locals. I would have no locals at all which in reality is no big deal, I can get them through QAM on Comcast (internet provider). However I would miss the convenience of recording locals.

Nothing to do now but wait for the 3 feet of snow to melt and the leaves to come out til I make any type of move.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

VDP07 said:


> You might want to check on that. Beginning 2/1/10, there is a $25.00 fee to cancel the service plan.


That's only if added after 2/1. Customers that had DHPP or DHP or IHSP before 2/1 get 1 free removal. If they re-add the SP after 2/1, it's a fee to drop it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dicx said:


> Had a tech just come out to check on my options. I of course have the 110/119/61.5, Johnstown/Altoona DMA, vip 722.
> 
> 129 is a no go from LOS so there goes my HD locals. Dish only put them on 129, why I have no idea. With all the hills and mountains 129 is impossible for a lot of people in our area I have heard.
> 
> ...


Now I'm confused. You have been told you have no options. There are posts elsewhere that some can get both 61.5/72.7 which takes care of your problem LOS problem to 129. And your 722 is a hybrid, so I don't even understand that comment when giving you service is a priority. I'd email [email protected] giving a polite complete explanation of your situation including LOS to 72.7 and asking for assistance.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

VDP07 said:


> You might want to check on that. Beginning 2/1/10, there is a $25.00 fee to cancel the service plan.





coldsteel said:


> That's only if added after 2/1. Customers that had DHPP or DHP or IHSP before 2/1 get 1 free removal. If they re-add the SP after 2/1, it's a fee to drop it.


The new plan contract cancellation language in paragraph 9 reads as follows (*emphasis* added):


> Cancellation : You may cancel this Plan at any time by calling DISH Network at 1-800-333-DISH (3474). *If You cancel this Plan within the first thirty (30) days after receipt of this Plan, You will be charged a cancellation fee of $25.00.* If this Plan was inadvertently sold to You on a Product which was not intended to be covered by this Plan, DISH Network will cancel this Plan and return the full purchase price of the Plan to You.


This means if you start under the new contract you're on the hook for two months service, currently $12.00.


----------



## Daddy Freddy (Feb 24, 2010)

so...if I signed up this week for DPP, according to the contract, I can cancel after 30 days and NOT pay 25.00? I did read that contract somewhere on here, that is how I got the idea of getting new dish for 15.00. The other poster mentioned after 2/1/10? I did not see any talk/date given?


----------



## Daddy Freddy (Feb 24, 2010)

DICX...could you get OTA for locals? I set up a stealth bomber and it works great...saved on dish local fees, able to record 2 OTA and 2 shows at once, but do not get guide info for locals.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Daddy Freddy said:


> so...if I signed up this week for DPP, according to the contract, I can cancel after 30 days and NOT pay 25.00? I did read that contract somewhere on here, that is how I got the idea of getting new dish for 15.00. The other poster mentioned after 2/1/10? I did not see any talk/date given?


I think you are correct. You will have to pay $14 for 2 months of DPP $6.99 a month, Plus $15 for the service call. Not that bad of a deal.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

I have tried OTA but no luck. If the 722 did Clear QAM, I'd be in business.

Thanks.

did you mean this antenna?

http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Master-3010-Outdoor-Rooftop/dp/B0009FJEUS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Now I'm confused. You have been told you have no options. There are posts elsewhere that some can get both 61.5/72.7 which takes care of your problem LOS problem to 129. And your 722 is a hybrid, so I don't even understand that comment when giving you service is a priority. I'd email [email protected] giving a polite complete explanation of your situation including LOS to 72.7 and asking for assistance.


If I understood correctly:

I can get the 61.5/72.7/77 on 1 Dish, the 1000.4. However I can not keep my other Dish (110/119)which is getting my locals in SD. My locals in HD are only on 129, and they can not get a clear LOS for the 129/110/119 Dish 1000.x (not sure on the model).

So I am in a pickle when whatever goes down goes down. I thought that might put in the hunting for distant networks in HD, like I had before the gov't intervention, but the tech said that is doubtful.

Thanks.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

If your market is not on Eastern Arc, there's no way you'd get a 1000.4 dish anyway. If *ALL* of you locals, HD and SD are not on 61.5/72/77 and 119/110/129, you're not eligible for EA.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> If your market is not on Eastern Arc, there's no way you'd get a 1000.4 dish anyway. If *ALL* of you locals, HD and SD are not on 61.5/72/77 and 119/110/129, you're not eligible for EA.


My local SD and HD are on 119/110/129, however there is no LOS now or ever will be (for 129) in my area. So should I start looking at other alternatives?

I see your point about ALL, so it looks like I am staying put for awhile.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dicx said:


> If I understood correctly:
> 
> I can get the 61.5/72.7/77 on 1 Dish, the 1000.4. However I can not keep my other Dish (110/119)which is getting my locals in SD. My locals in HD are only on 129, and they can not get a clear LOS for the 129/110/119 Dish 1000.x (not sure on the model).
> 
> ...


According to a post on another thread that I can't find right now, someone said it is possible to get 61.5 and 72.7 on a Dish 500 - it pushes the limits, but it can work they said. So you'd have a 500 for 110/119 and a 500 for 61.5/72.7. If not, you can add another wing Dish for 72.7. Dish doesn't have any rules against it. And I'd email [email protected] and ask that they try.

I'll look for that other post.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

phrelin said:


> According to a post on another thread that I can't find right now, someone said it is possible to get 61.5 and 72.7 on a Dish 500 - it pushes the limits, but it can work they said. So you'd have a 500 for 110/119 and a 500 for 61.5/72.7. If not, you can add another wing Dish for 72.7. Dish doesn't have any rules against it. And I'd email [email protected] and ask that they try.
> 
> I'll look for that other post.


Thanks, I emailed [email protected] and am waiting a reply.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dicx said:


> Thanks, I emailed [email protected] and am waiting a reply.


It could take a week or more.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

scooper said:


> What about an Eastern arc with a wing of 110 for your SD locals ?


Supposedly all the SD locals are available on the Eastern Arc. The only reason to keep 119/110 is if you still have an active "legacy" receiver (i.e. an SD / non ViP receiver which is MPEG2 only). MPEG 4 on the Eastern Arc should be an improvement for your SD channels.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Unfortunately there appear to be locations that one would expect to be in the Eastern Arc that apparently do not have either the HD locals feed in the EA or SD locals feeds in the EA. A few seem to even have the SD locals split between 110 and 119.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Is there a rumor out there that if those who wait these HD channels will eventually be on 61.5?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Can't happen until Dish gets a replacement for E*3 so they can fully utilize all transponders. So, for at least the short term - if it's on 72.7 / 77 - it's going to stay there for awhile.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Unfortunately there appear to be locations that one would expect to be in the Eastern Arc that apparently do not have either the HD locals feed in the EA or SD locals feeds in the EA. A few seem to even have the SD locals split between 110 and 119.


Mine, for one.

SD is on both 61.5 and 110 for all except for the "big four" and ion. The big four have HD on 61.5 and 129 but SD is only on 110, while ion is on 72.7 and 119.

Our spotbeam on 61.5 hasn't been working very well lately.


----------

